# 1st AF after IVF OMG the pain



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I sarted AF today on my first go of IVF (was due to test sat) and i cant beleive the pain i am in. I normally have sore AF but this one is really bad and even the pain killers they gave me after EC are not helping.

To me it feels more like getting EC done again and that my ovaries are going to burst

I have not got alot of blood yet, thank god as i can barley climb the stairs to the loo  

Has anyone else had the same? any advice will be great

Thanks girls

Alison xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Alison so sorry to hear you are having so much pain, as if af showing up isn't bad enough   maybe you should ring your clinic if the pain is really bad just to check everything is normal

let us know how you get on hun

pam xx


----------



## julsie (Feb 28, 2006)

i know this reply is a little late but just to say i had the most terrible pains after my first failed ivf, hope you got better quickly
julsie


----------

